# A book that will be my next read... have you read it yet?



## LaurenC (Sep 20, 2012)

This blog might be known by lots of you - Founders Ministries?
Has anyone here read this book yet, it looks amazing and very needed for most if not all churches that are reformed and want to share the gospel!

But the reason I want to share it now is because the book sounds so crucial [this topic] that I hope we all read it! How to evangelize and how the reformed church could "kill itself" from the inside with bickering, judgemental attitudes, formalities that can be GREAT but not to the point you lose your nose over them....etc..etc... Im not doing it justice, see the blog's review it just looks reallly good

Founders Ministries Blog: Killing Calvinism


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 20, 2012)

The book could very well be a good tool to remind God's people to follow Him more submissively and be better disciples, mindful of our neighbors around us. But, I'm sure that none of us could _kill Calvinism_ even if we wanted to. Wicked men have been trying to stamp out the doctrines of grace since the very beginning, but they've never succeeded. The reason being that they are God's doctrines, they are truth and God himself preserves the truth of his word.

I'm sure that we could all use the reminder to be better evangelists though!


----------



## Jack K (Sep 20, 2012)

From the blog post:



> In eight brief chapters Dutcher shows how Calvinists can kill Calvinism:
> 
> 1. By Loving Calvinism as an End in Itself
> 2. By Becoming a Theologian Instead of a Disciple
> ...



Well, I for one have known many Reformed churchgoers who fit half or more of these descriptions. So just judging by the chapter titles, the book's author seems to have hit the mark in recognizing some of the dangers and sin patterns that are common in Reformed circles. Sadly, in my experience I'd say there are plenty of people who're into being "Reformed" but somehow fail to work on being humble, pious and teachable, or have little joy because they know theology but don't seem to really know God. I'm guessing it's a helpful book, even if the premise behind the title may be a bit over the top.

Not sure what he means by the title of chapter 6, though.


----------



## Zach (Sep 20, 2012)

That list of chapter titles is pretty convicting and I hate to say that it describes me sometimes. Thanks for recommending this book, Lauren.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, if Calvinism is what the word of God teaches, than nothing the will "kill" it. Rather than what this list of chapters provides, what concerns me more are the current attacks on justification and sanctification and the authority structure of the church -- these are the issues that have historically bludgeoned the very root of the church's witness.


----------



## MarieP (Sep 20, 2012)

Jack K said:


> Well, I for one have known many Reformed churchgoers who fit half or more of these descriptions. So just judging by the chapter titles, the book's author seems to have hit the mark in recognizing some of the dangers and sin patterns that are common in Reformed circles. Sadly, in my experience I'd say there are plenty of people who're into being "Reformed" but somehow fail to work on being humble, pious and teachable, or have little joy because they know theology but don't seem to really know God. I'm guessing it's a helpful book, even if the premise behind the title may be a bit over the top.
> 
> Not sure what he means by the title of chapter 6, though.



I've known, and been a Reformed person like that too!

I also know what 6 means, and that by experience! I think what he means is doing away with the "tension" between Biblical truths and trying to systematize everything. There are good reasons for systematics, but it was made for Biblical theology, not Biblical theology for it. The caution in number 6 is against the mindset that would ultimately lead to the error of eternal justification, for example.


----------



## MarieP (Sep 20, 2012)

Zach said:


> That list of chapter titles is pretty convicting



Dutcher must be a Puritan!


----------



## MarieP (Sep 20, 2012)

jwithnell said:


> Well, if Calvinism is what the word of God teaches, than nothing the will "kill" it. Rather than what this list of chapters provides, what concerns me more are the current attacks on justification and sanctification and the authority structure of the church -- these are the issues that have historically bludgeoned the very root of the church's witness.



Nothing can kill it in your OWN heart????


----------



## moral necessity (Sep 20, 2012)

Reminds me of Paul's exhortation to Titus, particularly verse 10:

Titus 2

1 But speak thou the things which become sound doctrine:
2 That the aged men be sober, grave, temperate, sound in faith, in charity, in patience.
3 The aged women likewise, that they be in behaviour as becometh holiness, not false accusers, not given to much wine, teachers of good things;
4 That they may teach the young women to be sober, to love their husbands, to love their children,
5 To be discreet, chaste, keepers at home, good, obedient to their own husbands, that the word of God be not blasphemed.
6 Young men likewise exhort to be sober minded.
7 In all things shewing thyself a pattern of good works: in doctrine shewing uncorruptness, gravity, sincerity,
8 Sound speech, that cannot be condemned; that he that is of the contrary part may be ashamed, having no evil thing to say of you.
9 Exhort servants to be obedient unto their own masters, and to please them well in all things; not answering again;
10 Not purloining, but shewing all good fidelity; that they may adorn the doctrine of God our Saviour in all things.
11 For the grace of God that bringeth salvation hath appeared to all men,
12 Teaching us that, denying ungodliness and worldly lusts, we should live soberly, righteously, and godly, in this present world;
13 Looking for that blessed hope, and the glorious appearing of the great God and our Saviour Jesus Christ;
14 Who gave himself for us, that he might redeem us from all iniquity, and purify unto himself a peculiar people, zealous of good works.
15 These things speak, and exhort, and rebuke with all authority. Let no man despise thee.


Good doctrine should be adorened with humility, patience, and good behavior towards others...

Blessings!


----------



## J. Dean (Sep 20, 2012)

Although I would dispute some of the apparent false dichotomies in some of the titles (I don't see an either/or with regards to being a theologian or disciple), it does look like an interesting book.


----------

